# Crazy Cockatiel Myths



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I do a lot of reading and have heard of some really crazy myths that some people actually believe so I thought I would start a thread and we can add some crazy myths that we have heard so I will start I found an interesting one today that I have never heard of before.


If you want them to talk and sing they are more likely to if they don't have a bell in their cage apparently.

Anyone else have one?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

lol..really..no bell... yeah right...

That all cockatiels spread dieseases throughout the house!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I haven't really heard any. I like that bell one hehe.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

I have loads...

1. Birds are tiny, delicate things that do not live very long.
False. A well cared for bird can live quite long. Budgies, parrotlets & lovebirds can live 10-15 yrs on average. Cockatiels can live an average of 15-20 yrs, and so can pyrrhura conures. Medium sized parrots like poicephalus & larger conures can live 40+ years, and largish parrots like amazons, greys & cockatoos can live 50+, and macaws can live 50-80 years, sometimes even 100. 

2.Parrots can live way longer than people, all the time.
False. Parrots can & do sometimes live longer than people, but not all the time. But still, write your bird (even a budgie, you never know with those budgies ) into your will, just incase. 

3.You need to split a bird's tongue to make it talk
False. I have no idea where this came from, but it is just an old wives tale.

4. Birds will live fine on bird seed
False. Birds need a wide variety of food, including some seeds, uncoloured pellets, veggies, fruits, some well cooked meat, well cooked eggs, pasta, etc.

5. Newspaper ink is toxic to birds.
False. Think of the millions of people a day who read the newspaper. They are not dead. Long ago this was true, but today the ink is not toxic.

6. White cages cause problems for your birds' vision.
False. White cages do not cause vision problems.

7. Sandpaper Perches are good for your birds' feet.
False. These are very hard on your birds feet and can make them bleed.

8. Grit/Gravel helps birds digest their food and they need it.
False. Hookbills remove the hulls from their seeds, so they do not need the grit to grind the shells off in their tummies. This will just impact them and kill them. 

9. You need to cut the tails off birds with long tails. This will help them navigate around the cage.
False. If your bird is having trouble moving around the cage, either your cage is too small or it is overcrowded with toys.

10. Birds from rescues are all horrible, plucking, biting birds and it is much better buying one from a breeder or pet store.
False. Most birds in rescues are perfectly tame. They may have come in because the owner moved, went to college, died, "got sick of them" etc. Do you know where most birds in stores come from? Bird mills, 500+ parrots packed into cages being forced to breed, and killing each other. 

11. Birds are stupid.
False. Parrots are as smart as a 3-5 year old child. Therefore, being called a bird brain is a compliment!

12. Parrots can't talk, they mimic. 
False. Parrots do know what they are saying, they learn to associate words with items. There is a research project going on called the Alex Foundation. The leading bird, Alex, passed away at the age of 31, but there are a few other African Grey parrots included in the research.

13. A parrot will repeat anything you say.
False. Some words, said with drama, will be picked up, but other words will take a while to learn. 

14. If you spray your parrot with a water pistol, it will stop screaming/biting.
False. This will make your bird hate water. This and other "quick-fix" ideas are usually faulty.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

You have some really good ones! 

I believe they do know what they're saying. On a smaller scale, I can get Ziggy to say Hey Baby and pretty bird if I place him near her. If I take Baby away he says Baby, Baby calling for her. I believe he knows her name is Baby.




Tiki said:


> 12. Parrots can't talk, they mimic.
> False. Parrots do know what they are saying, they learn to associate words with items. There is a research project going on called the Alex Foundation. The leading bird, Alex, passed away at the age of 31, but there are a few other African Grey parrots included in the research.


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't really heard any either.
But some of these myths are definately crazy!


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow there are some crazy myths!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I believe they can know when to say things. When I put Spike near Icarus's cage he says Icarus budgie boy


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I believe they can know when to say things. When I put Spike near Icarus's cage he says Icarus budgie boy


They do. They associate actions..etc with what they say.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

the people who say Birds don't associate words with the correct use - They need to come see my billy ( my quaker parrot)

he'll tell my boyfriend "scratch my back" as long as my boyfriend scratches his back he's cool, if he trys to trick him by scratchin' his head or beak, he'll tell him again to "scratch my back" if he has to tell him more then twice he'll bite my b/f ( not hard but to tell him HEY your doing it wrong)

when my b/f and son are wrestling around if billy things my son is bieng hurt, he starts yelling "STOP it" over and over, if my b/f doesn't stop he'll come flying at him and he's about bit him a couple times 

or if you are yelling (in a angry way) he'll tell you "stop it' or "stop that"

he gives kisses on comand, and not only makes the kissing noises, but says "kiss" or "kiss kiss" and sometimes he even says " give me a kiss" and he does one I call his "french kiss" he will Kiss my b/f on both cheeks about 4 times before he'll tell him "that's enough kisses"

when he see's food he likes or tried a new food and likes it he'll tell ya "good stuff"

he's a hoot even know most of the time he's a closet talker if we've got company


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I haven't heard any, but there are loads on here, and they are all mad !! :wacko:


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

that birds stink.
Only if you don't clean their cages properly, or they are VERY sick. Birds should NOT stink!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

that you cant breed whitefaces together as they result in small babies..

that all white faces are males

that all tiels are born female, then some 'change' to male

that you cant tame a biting bird

that you can change the colours of your birds babies by changing their food....

those are just the ones i can think of at the moment...
there is a lot of misinformation out there!


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

I've heard that you can change the color of your birds by feeding them colored food. I've also heard that if you clip a bird's wings they'll never grow back.
Some people say some really strange things!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

You can feed your birds coloured food and they will change. Because show budgies have it to make them greener


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

Myth or thruth?

If you want your bird to talk you can't whistle to it....


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Keet1976 said:


> Myth or thruth?
> 
> If you want your bird to talk you can't whistle to it....


Truth. Even though some have more of an ability to talk then others the chances of them learning to talk is less likely if they are taught to whistle first.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

some of those are verry strange


----------

